# 2 banded geese



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

At the honeyhole today and got 2 geese today and both had bands on em. The bands had very little ware so i'm thinking they're only a yr or 2 old even though the birds were really big. Tried taking pictures but the camera got wet and didnt want to work. Geese were flying all over today and yesterday so get out there and bang away. Haven't seen any ducks though. 
If goose meat seems really tough is it better to turn it into jerky?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i'm still waiting on a band congrats. most of the time i only keep the breast meat and slice them at a angle, brown the little steaks in a skillet (rolled in flower). put them in a pan with mushroom soup over them. serve with mashed potatoes and veggies. last 2 i got were ground into burger made meatballs with some of it and chille with another bag. what county do you hunt in? i got skunked today only cool thing was the doe that walked by at 20 yards. spray snow on the layout worked great didn't have a clue i was there.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

No tags for me. Dad has a few though.


I like the breast too. Cut into thin strips (.5 inches), roll in flour and pan fry. salt and pepper. good stuff.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

made it out this morning and got the first band of the year...woo hoo!!!!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

I was in holmes county. Didn't get any today. As soon as I say there's alot flying I don't see any the next day. i jinxed myself. At least the north zone opens up this coming weekend. Thanks for all of the recipe tips!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

The migrators are on their way. The skys in NW ohio were loaded with geese all day Sat and Sun while I was deer hunting. I literally saw thousands.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the info. hopefully they'll be around this coming weekend. Did you bag a deer?


----------

